# Fender Guitar amp repair In Edmonton



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I got an old Fender stage amp that died, took it too a few guitar shops they dont seem to want too be bother with it and and even say they probably dont have the part.
Anybody in Edmonton area can recommend somebody that repair this amp reasonable..

Rick


----------



## Broagan (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey man i also have a 1967 Fender deluxe reverb that just died, does anyone know anyone good with this sort of thing in Edmonton?


----------



## jaymeister (Feb 2, 2006)

Hate to say it but that stage amp is not likely worth the cost of having a qualified tech look at it. Probably best to take that money and sink it into something else. The cab and chassis could make a decent platform to build something else!


----------

